# Hey hey from New Zealand



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, hey:
That's what I say!
Welcome from Ohio!
Did you ever read In the Frame by D. ick Francis? It's a mystery with a horsey background set in Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Arrow said:


> Hey, hey:
> That's what I say!
> Welcome from Ohio!
> Did you ever read In the Frame by D. ick Francis? It's a mystery with a horsey background set in Australia and New Zealand.


no I haven't read it but it sounds like my knida thing. thanks for the welcome


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey!
Have fun on here! We're a friendly bunch!!!
I'm going to NZ next year and can't wait! Wahoo!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

wht part of Oklahoma are you from? im From Tulsa area. i love NZ. i watch "Flight Of the Conchords" all the time and love their accents. So welcome!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> wht part of Oklahoma are you from? im From Tulsa area. i love NZ. i watch "Flight Of the Conchords" all the time and love their accents. So welcome!!!!


hey I'm from Altus


----------

